# White Hots Report #1 & #2



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have anything good to report so far. The advertising on these pellets says, "No more swabbing barrels between shots." What a load of crap! I had a thick ring built up after only two shots. It took a feat of superhuman strength to seat my third bullet. After that I swabbed the barrel between shots and that worked much better. I shot 2 White Hots pellets and 250 grain bullets. I shot both the Barnes T-EZ and T/C Shockwaves. Both loads produced some serious flyers and I couldn't get a good grouping with either load. I'm headed out this morning to try some different loads. I'll report back later.


Day 2 Update: 
Today I switched over to my trusty Knight. I started on the short range with 2 White Hot pellets and a 250 grain T/C Super Glide Bonded Shockwave Spire Point (could they have come up with a longer name?). My first 4 shots were touching. I was shooting about 4 inches low, though, so I adjusted the sights up. My next 3 shots were touching, but were about 3 inches high and to the left. I adjusted to the right just a bit and moved over to the 100 yard range. Voila! I put 4 shots in the black at 100 yards. They weren't touching, but at 100 yards with open sights I'm happy with the results. I went no more than 2 shots without swabbing the barrel and it made a huge difference for the better. These White Hots really leave a ring of crud in the barrel. There was almost nothing on the breech plug, though.
Temporary conclusion: My Knight rifle likes the White Hot loads and I've found a combination that makes it a tack driver. Don't buy into the hype about not having to swab your barrel when using White Hots.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for taking one for the team. I think i will stick with 777!! Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: White Hots Report #1, #2, & #3*

Shot the White Hots yesterday and had a very negative experience. After the first shot I had such a ring of crud in my barrel that I bent my ramrod trying to get the second bullet seated. I shot some OK groups, but I'm definitely going back to 777 as quickly as I can shoot through this box of pellets.


----------

